# FS: 2 Tivo Brand Wireless G adapters



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

##### UPDATE: They are both sold. #####

I've got 2 of the official Tivo wireless G Adapters. They are used with the long cables; look and work perfect. They don't have the box though. I was using one of them (TivoHD) until just a few days ago when I finally finished pulling ethernet through the house. I can do paypal or local (North Austin, TX) and one or both will fit into a flat rate priority mail. Asking $25/ea.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

Thanks kensteele, one more is still available.


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

One more left, $25 shipped first class mail w/ Tracking.


----------



## pankajrocks (Dec 20, 2011)

My cart is empty i don't know why this happen.. anyone help me..


----------



## happyfish1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello, is the second adapter still available? If so I would like to buy it.

Thanks!


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

Hi happyfish1, yes it is still available .... just pm me w/ your email and we can get it to you.


----------



## happyfish1 (Dec 25, 2007)

They won't let me send you a PM because my post count is not above 10. But my email is my username here @aol.com and you can paypal invoice me at that address. Thanks!


----------



## aymanme (May 8, 2001)

They are both gone. Thanks folks.


----------

